# 16 Gauge



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

My son was given a Savage Model 755 16 gauge semi-automatic shotgun by a neighbor that is 94 years old. The gun is at least 30-40 years old. Still fires properly. Needs to be cleaned. I would like to sell it for about $50. If you are interested, let me know.


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Sold


----------

